# [Script] Envoyer fichiers par mail : nautilus et thunderbird

## razer

J'ai travaillé sur un script permettant de joindre automatiquement à un email des fichiers sélectionnés dans nautilus.

Ce script réalise la fonction de nautilus-sendto, mais fonctionne avec thunderbird à la place d'evolution. De plus, il réalise les fonctions suivantes :

Redimentionnement des images pour réduire la taille : choix de la résolution (utilisation de Imlib2-perl : dev-perl/Image-Imlib2)

Estimation de la taille totale des données envoyées

Fonctionne avec les versions de thbird 1.0 et 1.5

Ce script exploite un outil que j'ai découvert récemment, permettant de définir des actions dans nautilus en fonction du type de fichier utilisé, et de les ajouter directement au menu contextuel à la place du dossier "scripts"

Voici comment procéder pour l'utiliser :

1. Installer nautilus-actions

Il ne semble pas encore exister un ebuild, il faut donc télécharger et compiler les sources disponibles ici

2. Installer les dépendances perl nécessaires au script

```
emerge gtk2-perl Image-Imlib2
```

3. Télécharger le script, le copier dans /usr/local/bin, puis le rendre executable :

```
wget http://gtissier.nerim.net/SendEmail

mv SendEmail /usr/local/bin

chmod +rx /usr/local/bin/SendEmail
```

4. Télécharger la config de nautilus-actions, puis l'importer

```
wget http://gtissier.nerim.net/SendEmail.schemas
```

Lancer dans gnome : Système -> Préférences -> Configuration des actions de nautilus

Choisir "Import/Export"

Mettre le fichier SendEmail.schemas dans le fichier à importer puis valider

5. Relancer nautilus

```
killall nautilus
```

6. Sélectionner les fichiers à joindre par mail, puis bouton de droite, vous connaissez la suite

J'ai besoin de feedback en cas de problèmes, car je ne peux pas tout tester, et je pense qu'il pourrait être intéressant de diffuser cet outil lorsque nautilus-actions sera intégré par défaut dans gnome.

Un fichier de débugage est crée : /tmp/send-debug, merci de joindre son contenu

----------

